# Rener Gracie toying with Dr. Rey of Dr. 90210!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 21, 2007)

Enjoy.

http://www.sumo.tv/video/280762


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 21, 2007)

Interesting.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 21, 2007)

At least he finally has the balls to train in something worthwhile... :lol:


----------



## Shogun (Feb 21, 2007)

rener gracie has got incredible dexterity with is legs. he can move them without pulling them.


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 22, 2007)

The minute I saw those lame TaeKwonDo kicks, I knew this clip was gonna get ugly...


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 22, 2007)

Interesting.


----------



## zDom (Feb 22, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> The minute I saw those lame TaeKwonDo kicks, I knew this clip was gonna get ugly...



Do you mean TKD kicks in general are lame, or Dr. Rey's in particular are lame?


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 22, 2007)

zDom said:


> Do you mean TKD kicks in general are lame, or Dr. Rey's in particular are lame?



Dr. Rey's.  To me, they were slow, wobbly and imprecise.  It was easy for Mr. Gracie to take a step back while the kick wandered by, and then dart in with the takedown.  If Rey really is a striker like he claims, he should have done a lot better, and been ready with his hands when Gracie got inside his kicking range.  Of course, from what little I have seen of him, Rey is an utter tool, so I am not surprised.


----------



## zDom (Feb 23, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> Dr. Rey's.  To me, they were slow, wobbly and imprecise.  It was easy for Mr. Gracie to take a step back while the kick wandered by, and then dart in with the takedown.  If Rey really is a striker like he claims, he should have done a lot better, and been ready with his hands when Gracie got inside his kicking range.  Of course, from what little I have seen of him, Rey is an utter tool, so I am not surprised.



Then we are in agreement  Very nice description of Rey's kicks.

Nothing against the guy, as Rey is a physician and probably doesn't have the time to train as hard as other martial artists, but his kicks DO look weak and unrefined.

I'd rather not have him "out there" as an example of TKD. :sigh: But I respect him for trying. I don't think _I_ could pursure a medical practice AND martial arts.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree with the comments regarding the kick's in question.  However I know of several fine physicians that also are great at martial arts.  Just thought I would throw that out there. 

Glad you guy's found the clip interesting.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Feb 23, 2007)

They were also not really going to try striking each other. It seemed obvious that Rey wasnt going to try really kicking or punching Gracie to try and keep him off. Not that that probably would have made a difference mind you.


----------

